# Santa Brought Me A Landshark



## Radish

You can breathe a (clean) sigh of relief.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

Thanks for the review. I have been looking for a good guard for my Jet JTAS cabinet saw but they are hard to find. I had looked at this one. Maybe it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## RockDoggy

I'm interested in this, because the factory splitter & guard on my Craftsman 315.228310 10" saw are hard to remove and replace. I've been looking for something that won't require total realignment each time I replace the splitter.


----------



## lwoodt

i think everybody will be interested in this.thanks


----------

